# Question about shipping from US to Germany, Spain & France



## Dawn (Feb 25, 2010)

So I've seen several ebay users that will not ship cosmetics from the US to Germany, Spain, France and possibly Japan & China?  I forget the others mentioned.  I wonder if anyone can help me out with this before I ship some packages and let me know why or what the guidelines are?  I've googled and googled and can't seem to find anything and alot looked to see what items are prohibited for those countries.
Thanks in advance!  Dawn


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 25, 2010)

I've shipped many times to Germany and have never had an issue.  Not sure about the other countries.

I know some countries now have regulations on liquids (i.e. fragrances).

Does the USPS website have this kind of info?  I'm sure you've already checked there.  

Sorry I cannot be of more help!


----------



## dietcokeg (Feb 28, 2010)

I know alot of people dont ship to Italy at all i think its becuase they have very strict rules and charges


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 28, 2010)

In theory, shipping any LVMH group cosmetics to France is not allowed. LVMH won in court in Paris, so that none of their products could be sold on eBay - that supposedly would avoid fakes there -

But, the thing is, eBay has blocked any cosmetics related listings from even being viewed by French customers. Thankfully, we found a trick to make the listings viewable.

The reason why eBay has done that, is because they want to make French customers pressure the court and cancel the decision.

Unfortunately, many eBay sellers aren't aware of that eBay mascarade and just stopped selling cosmetics to French customers altogether.

So, selling LVMH products to France is "illegal". Any other brand (like MAC) is legal!


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 28, 2010)

Oh and about Germany,

The law says that every product entering the German territory should be in their original packaging because all the ingredients are written on it.

Any product without the composition being clearly stated on packaging is prohibited.

But again, that's the "law".


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 28, 2010)

I have seen that too, and I never understand it either. I ship all the time to Germany, because I have family there. The postal service there is probably one of the most reliable anywhere (as almost everything in the highly efficient Germany is). Germany also has a very long tradition for home and internet shopping, at least compared to Denmark. But I must say I have never shipped cosmetics there, so I don't know if there are any strange rules there?

I didn't know about those french rules. Thanks for clearing that out. That sounds really crazy. I thought the EU had some kind of saying in that sort of strange rules. But then again as little as Ebay does to control the genuinity of their prooducts I really understand LVMH. I have bought MAC online in France though (I have family there) and that is absolutely not a problem.

Italy I don't know. The postoffice used to be less reliable there, but I really don't know about it. I have actually just sent a swap to Italy.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah i know, i wish the EU would do something about the situation. But i doubt it will ever happen.

I completely understand why LVMH would do such thing. But being held hostage by eBay, so that we do the job in place of their lawyers. That is BS.

Also, i can understand the safety rules that Germany imposes. But again, if it's a brand name, available in Germany, the ingredients are known. So i don't understand why the importation without packaging should be prohibited, as far as brand names are concerned?


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Feb 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shoegal-fr* 

 
_Yeah i know, i wish the EU would do something about the situation. But i doubt it will ever happen.

I completely understand why LVMH would do such thing. But being held hostage by eBay, so that we do the job in place of their lawyers. That is BS.

Also, i can understand the safety rules that Germany imposes. But again, if it's a brand name, available in Germany, the ingredients are known. So i don't understand why the importation without packaging should be prohibited, as far as brand names are concerned?_

 
Yes it seem very strange. And considering the EU normally imposses equal laws on import on all member states it seems very strange.

Do you know if the german laws differentiate between private and commercial transactions? Am I also not allowed as a private person to send something without the ingredients written on them to my father for instance?


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 28, 2010)

That's the French exception, my friend. We're so unique LOL.

I asked a German friend, she told me it's supposed to be for both commercial and private importation.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 28, 2010)

I can't find a single mention of this supposed German rule anywhere other than in ebay listings. This could quite possibly be internet lore, based on someone misreading a news article about EU regulations for ingredient labeling.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 28, 2010)

I know i've read it on many travel guide websites. So the law must be available somewhere

Here you go, it's an European directive, but, according to experience available on the Internet, only German customs seem to care so much...
http://ec.europa.eu/enterprise/secto...g200802_en.pdf


----------



## InspiredBlue (Feb 28, 2010)

The provisions in the Cosmetics directive are aimed at products marketed in the EU - "placed on the community market" - not at private import of single items, and absolutely not on packages sent to friends and relatives abroad. That is a gross misinterpretation of the directive.

Full version of directive 76/768/EEC: http://eur-lex.europa.eu/LexUriServ/...80424:enD  F


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Feb 28, 2010)

Should be somewhere else then. I doubt German customs will apply that if they weren't given precise instructions.


----------

